

They Should Paint the Bay Bridge Gold - coenhyde
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/they-should-paint-the-bay-bridge-gold-49fdff0416e8

======
coenhyde
I painted the Bay Bridge Gold, here's what it might look like:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5rs6cgoh271w6s5/gold-bay-
bridge.jp...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5rs6cgoh271w6s5/gold-bay-
bridge.jpg?dl=0)

